# New frog found in NYC



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Heard on the radio about a new species of leopard frog found in Staten Island, NY. What makes this frog different and classified as New is the mating call of the male according to article in
https://www.eeb.ucla.edu/Faculty/Shaffer/pubs/NewmanMolPhyloEvo2012.pdf
Amazing in the concrete jungle we find this, imagine, what's waiting to be discovered in the green jungles of the world.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Very cool.

Staten Island was extremely rural not that long ago. My mom is always telling me stories of her parents taking her to the farms on Staten Island when she was a kid. That would have been late 60s - early 70s. 

Hopefully there weren't more undiscovered animals lost when the island urbanized so quickly.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

There is currently a massive fill project taking place in the only known range for the frog here, to create a giant truck warehouse facility. The frog could easily become extirpated here, which would really suck.


----------

